# Ipod touch : maj 3.1.1



## bapum (24 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire la mise à jour du logiciel ipod touch avec la version 3.1.1 et maintenant c'est un peu moins pratique pour la connexion en wifi surtout que je suis chez free et que j'avais un raccourci pour lancer la connexion.
J'ai téléchargé l'appli wifi free connect que je trouve moyen.

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est possible de revenir à la version logiciel précédente et comment.

De plus, vu que j'ai payé la maj 3.1.1 si je veux la remettre par la suite comment faire car je n'ai pas trouvé de fichier sur mon PC suite au téléchargement de la maj.

Merci d'avance des réponses que vous pourrez me donner.


----------



## bapum (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

En fin ce compte j'utilise une autre appli pour lancer le wifi qui est nickel "Couverture freewifi" et j'ai plus de problème pour la connexion.

a+


----------



## Macuserman (3 Octobre 2009)

Merci d'avoir posté la solution! À plus!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2009)

Une mise à jour 3.1.2 est dispo.


----------

